# Best of all time in college football



## scteenhunter13 (Jul 12, 2010)

in yall's opinions, 

1. who is the best college football team of all time?

2. who is the best college football player of all time?


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Best team all time would have to be 1986 or 1987 Miami Hurricane teams under JJ.

Best player easy Herschel Walker and its not even close don't even bring up Tebow.


----------



## chadair (Jul 12, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Best team all time would have to be 1986 or 1987 Miami Hurricane teams under JJ.
> 
> Best player easy Herschel Walker and its not even close don't even bring up Tebow.


 whatever!!!! Tebow hands down.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2010)

chadair said:


> whatever!!!! Tebow hands down.



2cnd best hands up.....


----------



## MD746 (Jul 12, 2010)

Im with DBM78 on the The best team 86-87 U
The best player Tebow .


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Tebow is a better crybaby than Herschel but not a better football player.


----------



## Mellow John (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm down with The U 86-87.  

And Herschel is definitely my choice.  

Teebow/   meh....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Tebow is a better crybaby than Herschel but not a better football player.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 12, 2010)

'95 Nebraska was the best I ever saw

Tebow


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Jul 12, 2010)

when i say best college football team of all time i mean like forever not just a series of years. 

i think cj spiller is the best college football player of all time


----------



## Bullpup969 (Jul 12, 2010)

1980 Georgia Bulldogs, Aron Murray


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> i think cj spiller is the best college football player of all time



How come I knew you were gonna say that????? Yes CJ was a GREAT ball player, but he couldn't scratch a pimple on Tebow's hindend much less Walker's.


----------



## chadair (Jul 12, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Tebow is a better crybaby than Herschel but not a better football player.



which Hershel??


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2010)

chadair said:


> which Hershel??



Any of them


----------



## bkl021475 (Jul 12, 2010)

2001 Miami Hurricanes
 Herschel Walker, Bo Jackson, Tim Tebow, can't decide


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 12, 2010)

2001 Canes.  They WERE an NFL Pro Bowl team.

Bo Jackson/Tim Tebow.....I think I just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jul 12, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> 2001 Canes.  They WERE an NFL Pro Bowl team.
> 
> Bo Jackson/Tim Tebow.....I think I just threw up a little in my mouth.



Haha, but they were good bro...


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Jul 12, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> How come I knew you were gonna say that????? Yes CJ was a GREAT ball player, but he couldn't scratch a pimple on Tebow's hindend much less Walker's.



haha obviously i was joking.
i think in my 16 years, the best player i've ever seen is between reggie bush, cj spiller, and maybe tebow. im just not a believer that tebow is even close to being the best player of all time. he had too many weapons every year and had a stout o line i would assume because he played for florida. he was a great player no doubt but not the best player of all time, at all.

some of the best teams i've seen are the 03 clemson tigers and those early 2000's miami teams


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 12, 2010)

1978 Crimson Tide,...put twelve in the pros, half became all-pro.
with All due respect to Herschel, Bo was better.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 13, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> 1978 Crimson Tide,...put twelve in the pros, half became all-pro.
> with All due respect to Herschel, Bo was better.



As much as I hate it either 78  or 79 Bammers or THUGU Hurricanes  87 I think

Bo was the greatest  

WDE


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 13, 2010)

Hard to say which team... One of the Nebraska or UM teams would be tough to beat... Hershel was the best CFB player ever. He carried that team by himself. He wasn't surrounded by a string of 5 star talent and NFL draft picks like Tebow was.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 13, 2010)

Tough choices on the greatest team of all time....

the 78-79 Bammer teams were great
Oklahmoa had some powerhouse teams under Switzer
JJ's Canes
Some of the old Army teams back in the day
I think my vote though goes to touchdown Tommy Frazier and the 95 Huskers.  They were a 1 dimensional offense, and yet no one could stop them.  Their D was ferrocious.

Best player of all time.......Hard to say here also.....but I am going with Herschel.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> 1978 Crimson Tide,...put twelve in the pros, half became all-pro.
> with All due respect to Herschel, Bo was better.



Dude, I'm telling your friends you're a barner in hiding...

Can you provide any stats that make you think this??

Here's some to the contrary...

http://www.secsportsfan.com/herschel-walker-vs-bo-jackson.html

I've never understood how someone could say Bo was the better back.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 13, 2010)

'87 FSU 

Barry Sanders


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 13, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Dude, I'm telling your friends you're a barner in hiding...
> 
> Can you provide any stats that make you think this??
> 
> ...



I watched them both up close and personal, I have buddies who played against both who concur with me, Herschel was great, Bo was better,...stats won't dispell the differences in opinion, because opinion is what makes us fans.
Bo was more versatile, equally as fast and very close to being as powerful.
I admire them both.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

best team: gotta be the late 70's bama teams. best player: hands down herschel walker. herschel walker set all those records in 3 years.....it took tebow 4....and they had no running backs until his last season. all herschel did was take handoffs. lets not forget that while herschel was there he took uga to 3 consecutive sugar bowls....only won one tho. tebow got beat in the capitol one bowl one year or something like that by a big 10 team hahahaha...looked like a lil kid trying to play. not gonna lie....i like tebow and he is a good athlete.....but herschel would out run....out jump...out score....out anything tebow did. if herschel would have stayed one more year no one would ever come close to his records. tebow was a great college player and made some awesome plays but come on....there are three or four other quarterbacks that could have done the same thing in his position....if eric crouch had played in tebow's spot at florida he would have done the same stuff. tebow is a product of the system florida runs. any big mobile quarterback could have done it. it took a man like herschel to run the ball every down in the old SEC and go to three sugar bowls in a row.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 13, 2010)

Reggie Bush is the most impressive I've seen since I started watching college football in 2000.  Tebow is second.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

tebow has the record for most 1 yard touchdown runs......wow impressive.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Best team I've personally seen... 95 huskers.  2nd would probably be 01 canes.  3rd would probably be Charlie Ward's 1993 seminole team.

I don't know how anybody can pick between Herschel, Bo, and Tebow.  They are bound to be 3 of ANYBODY'S top 5.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 13, 2010)

Alabama has the NC's to give it the "best overall" ranking.  The other coaches, including Georgia, were not smart enough to play the system when the field was wide open with few regs and no scholarship limits.  The Bear knew how to play in the system, and won a lot of games because of it.  I am also biased because I dislike Miami and Notre Dame and would never want to admit they were best. 

Best player?

That is really tough.  Herschel, Tebow, David Greene, Bo, and others are on the short list.  Maybe a curveball here, Pat Trammell, QB, Alabama.

I have a friend and hunting companion that was on the early 60's teams with him and with Mal Moore, Alabama AD.  If you talk to those guys, including Moore or any of the guys on the teams Trammell was on from the early 60's, they will tell you that he was a Tebow type QB when Tebow's parents were kids.  He was the only football player that Bear Bryant ever really loved and with whom he had a real personal connection.  Why did the Bear love him?  Because he had it, and was the best QB he had.  Trammell was a student athlete too, not just a ringer like most today, and went to medical school after he graduated.  He died young, and even Shug Jordan showed up for the funeral.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Best player?
> 
> That is really tough.  Herschel, Tebow, David Greene, Bo, and others are on the short list.  Maybe a curveball here, Pat Trammell, QB, Alabama.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 13, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


>



I did not say that he won it, just that he was on a short list because he did finish his career as the quarterback with the most ever wins.  Only Tebow surpassed him.

That means a lot more than sitting around talking about how many times Tech should have beaten UGA while Greene played there.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> I did not say that he won it, just that he was on a short list because he did finish his career as the quarterback with the most ever wins.  Only Tebow surpassed him.
> 
> That means a lot more than sitting around talking about how many times Tech should have beaten UGA while Greene played there.



Greene was good and had good teams around him and won a lot of games, but his skill set and talent level are nowhere near the Tebow, Herschel, Bo Jackson realm.

I don't even know what your second statement is supposed to mean.


----------



## DeWalt (Jul 13, 2010)

Bo Jackson, Herschel Walker, Tim Tebow........

Valid arguments can be made for all three...

Bo and Herschel were men among boys when they played.

"Tim has gone beyond his position in a special way, pretty much establishing himself as capable at almost any spot in the offense (I’ve seen him run, pass, block…never saw him kick, but I’m sure he can…and though he has no receiving stats, he does have two solo tackles to his credit on defense)."  
He was a vocal leader in the locker room, a role model that most can find no fault with (I couldn’t reach Kiffin or SGD for their takes), and one of the most celebrated icons in NCAA history.  
He will go down as one of the top 5 players at any position in the history of Florida, SEC, and college ball,


----------



## DDD (Jul 13, 2010)

I dont think you can name just one.

Best all time college players in my mind is:

1. Herschel
2. Tim Tebow
3. Hines Ward

How quickly we forget that Hines played EVERY freak'n position on the field for UGA and look at this career at Pitsburgh.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 13, 2010)

Best Team was the 95 huskers,.


Best player,  Bo Jackson and Tim Tebow...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 13, 2010)

DDD said:


> I dont think you can name just one.
> 
> Best all time college players in my mind is:
> 
> ...




Pro careers don't matter to this converation at all.


----------



## Tim L (Jul 13, 2010)

Best team Ga Tech (the 1952 team); best player Herschal Walker without a doulbt.


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Jul 13, 2010)

Bo Jackson


----------



## redlevel (Jul 13, 2010)

Herschel Walker Offense 

Dick Butkus Defense


Y'all are really limiting yourselves.  Evidently a bunch of whippersnappers.     Tebow wouldn't make most serious onlookers' top 25, and I say that as an admirer of his.  You think Tebow was better than Roger Staubach, Archie Griffin, Jim Brown, or OJ Simpson, just to name a few?

Other defensive standouts worthy of mention are Tommy Nobis and Bubba Smith.

Tebow, good as he was, couldn't carry Tony Dorsett's jock strap.

These are players I can remember in college.  Go back a little further, and I am sure you can find more worthy of consideration.  I believe most of these lists put Jim Thorpe at #1.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 13, 2010)

Alabama best in college football, how many national campionships??

Bo Jackson and he could play a little baseball too.


----------



## Tim L (Jul 13, 2010)

redlevel said:


> Herschel Walker Offense
> 
> Dick Butkus Defense
> 
> ...



Your making some good points; but I don't think anyone you just mentioned (as a college player) could touch Walker...As for Jim Thorpe, I don't know if you could make a good comparison going that far back.  The majority of players back then probably were under 200 pounds (linemen under 220) and were not that fast...You may be right but it's just so hard to know the level of competition he played against.  No doulbt players from that era were alot guttier and alot smarter than todays player, but physically most would not stack up..

As for players on defense  didn't you know they don't count, only QB's and running backs....But if we include defensive players, don't forget Rock Perdoni...


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

How can anybody say Bo Jackson??? did you look at the website that showed Bo vs. Herschel stats???? it not even a comparison....not to mention Bo won the closest heisman vote ever....over a nobody. never won a title except for one sec. he stayed hurt cause he was fragile. herschel went out with dislocated shoulder and came back in a few plays later and kept running the ball. he did more in 3 years than bo would have done in 5..........in the same conference....


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> How can anybody say Bo Jackson??? did you look at the website that showed Bo vs. Herschel stats???? it not even a comparison....not to mention Bo won the closest heisman vote ever....over a nobody. never won a title except for one sec. he stayed hurt cause he was fragile. herschel went out with dislocated shoulder and came back in a few plays later and kept running the ball. he did more in 3 years than bo would have done in 5..........in the same conference....



bo was a stud.  i'd give the nod to walker, but bo was a bad man.

and you can't fault bo for not winning any titles.  i don't seem to recall barry sanders winning any titles either and he was a decent rb.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

decent and best ever are far apart....which is why herschel and bo...and barry are far apart. he asked for best ever....herschel is the best college football player ever. he impacted his team more than any other player....note the 3 sugar bowls, 3 sec championships, and a national championship. tebow was the best player at his position ever...no doubt...the best mobile quarterback to ever walk the field....but his impact on his team? he lost a midsized bowl game to the big ten. herschel is the best running back ever and best all around player ever. bo was good...no doubt....just way down the list on best player ever....top 5 running back for sure. but that a subset to best player.....best players ever would be herschel.....then tebow....thorpe....people like that. bo was good i'll give him that....but herschel would run circles around him.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> decent and best ever are far apart....which is why herschel and bo...and barry are far apart. he asked for best ever....herschel is the best college football player ever. he impacted his team more than any other player....note the 3 sugar bowls, 3 sec championships, and a national championship. tebow was the best player at his position ever...no doubt...the best mobile quarterback to ever walk the field....but his impact on his team? he lost a midsized bowl game to the big ten. herschel is the best running back ever and best all around player ever. bo was good...no doubt....just way down the list on best player ever....top 5 running back for sure. but that a subset to best player.....best players ever would be herschel.....then tebow....thorpe....people like that. bo was good i'll give him that....but herschel would run circles around him.



fyi, the decent comment was sarcasm.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 13, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> How come I knew you were gonna say that????? Yes CJ was a GREAT ball player, but he couldn't scratch a pimple on Tebow's hindend much less Walker's.



Why Unicoidawg, I had no idea you were a Tebow fan!! Finally, you have seen the light


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> . tebow was the best player at his position ever...no doubt...the best mobile quarterback to ever walk the field.....



easy tonto, you telling me tebow was the best mobile qb?  what about tommy frazier, charlie ward etc. etc.?  tebow was a blend.  he wasn't the best mobile qb, just as he wasn't the best passing qb.  he had the ability to scramble (not even close to the above mentioned) and was also enough of a threat to throw the ball, to make him hard to attack.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> fyi, the decent comment was sarcasm.



thanks i think i caught how you meant it. he was decent compared to herschel tho....so it's not sarcastic IMO.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2010)

Rex, 

I'll never argue Bo wasn't a stud...

But as much as you can NOT fault Bo for Auburn not winning any titles, you CAN directly fault Herschel for UGA winning a national championship, playing for another and winning the SEC every year he was there.

He was bigger and faster than Bo (his track stats prove this)..Basically, the only thing Bo had on Herschel was swinging a bat and I wouldn't have bet against Herschel doing this as well.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> thanks i think i caught how you meant it. he was decent compared to herschel tho....so it's not sarcastic IMO.



this is how i meant it-



Sanders played for the Oklahoma State Cowboys from 1986 to 1988, and wore the number 21. During his first two years, he backed up All-American Thurman Thomas. In 1987 he led the nation in kickoff return yards. Thomas moved on to the NFL, and Sanders became the starter for his junior year.

In 1988, in what has been called the greatest season in college football history,[1] Sanders led the nation by averaging 7.6 yards per carry and over 200 yards per game, including rushing for over 300 yards in four games. He set college football season records with 2,628 yards rushing, 3,249 total yards, 234 points, 39 touchdowns, of which 37 were rushing (also a record), 5 consecutive 200 yard games, scored at least 2 touchdowns in 11 consecutive games, and 9 times he scored at least 3 touchdowns. Sanders also ran for 222 yards and scored 5 touchdowns in his three quarters of action in the Holiday Bowl - a game that was not included with his season statistics.[2] Sanders won the Heisman Trophy as the season's most outstanding player.[3] However, he left Oklahoma State before his senior season to enter the NFL draft.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> easy tonto, you telling me tebow was the best mobile qb?  what about tommy frazier, charlie ward etc. etc.?  tebow was a blend.  he wasn't the best mobile qb, just as he wasn't the best passing qb.  he had the ability to scramble (not even close to the above mentioned) and was also enough of a threat to throw the ball, to make him hard to attack.



tonto? don't know him.....but maybe what i should have said instead of mobile qb was running threat qb?? or qb/rb....or hb with the option of passing?? he was good at what he did....good at the system florida chose to run which is why it worked so well. i loved watching him play cause you never knew what he would do. he is almost like the herschel of my generation but not quite as good as everything i've seen on herschel. frazier and ward were def the best "mobile qb's."


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Rex,
> 
> I'll never argue Bo wasn't a stud...
> 
> ...



which is why i said i'd give the nod to herschel.  i'm not arguing that herschel isn't the best, but rather that i understand the argument of bo being mentioned in the conversation.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> this is how i meant it-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still not as good as herschel....which is why the first time espn did the top 100 football player thing they picked herschel....and not barry sanders. holiday bowl?? who cares about the holiday bowl....i wouldnt watch it if my team was in it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> tonto? don't know him.....but maybe what i should have said instead of mobile qb was running threat qb?? or qb/rb....or hb with the option of passing?? he was good at what he did....good at the system florida chose to run which is why it worked so well. i loved watching him play cause you never knew what he would do. he is almost like the herschel of my generation but not quite as good as everything i've seen on herschel. frazier and ward were def the best "mobile qb's."



i'm not disagreeing about herschel being best, just that there were some others worthy of being mentioned.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> and what about barry sanders, still just decent?



i loved to watch barry man...he was great not decent....but college football's best....he may be top 5 or 10 but herschel is still the best. he's more of a mention than bo.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 13, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Why Unicoidawg, I had no idea you were a Tebow fan!! Finally, you have seen the light



O..... I'm not trust me. I wouldn't pee on him if he was on fire. Just proving a point to our resident highschooler, CJ couldn't touch him with a 10ft pole...... As Tebow couldn't touch Herschel.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 13, 2010)

How can yall say Walker was better than Tebow? Tebow BROKE HIS RECORD, remember, while thoroughly beating Ga, no less. I can't wait for all the comments on this one.......... by the way, the most dominant team in the last 20 years is Florida.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> As Tebow couldn't touch Herschel.




you think tebow would want to touch herschel?


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> O..... I'm not trust me. I wouldn't pee on him if he was on fire. Just proving a point to our resident highschooler, CJ couldn't touch him with a 10ft pole...... As Tebow couldn't touch Herschel.



sound like my dad....he cant stand tebow. i like the guy....great guy on and off the field. fun to watch...just not as good as herschel.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 13, 2010)

How many times did Hershel rush for over two thousand yards...oh yeah NEVER .


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> How can yall say Walker was better than Tebow? Tebow BROKE HIS RECORD, remember, while thoroughly beating Ga, no less. I can't wait for all the comments on this one.......... by the way, the most dominant team in the last 20 years is Florida.



roger maris broke ruth's record, you gonna tell me maris was a better player?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 13, 2010)

Best team in my lifetime - 95 Huskers. Man I loved watching that team play. They were unreal

Best Player - Herschel

I too understand Bo being mentioned and he is a worthy comparison. No doubt they were 2 of the baddest men out there.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 13, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> How can yall say Walker was better than Tebow? Tebow BROKE HIS RECORD, remember, while thoroughly beating Ga, no less. I can't wait for all the comments on this one.......... by the way, the most dominant team in the last 20 years is Florida.



Open your eyes fella......... Tebow broke the record in 4 years, Herschel only had 3. If Herschel had played all four years it would not even be close........... Man those FACTS seem to always get in the way .......


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> roger maris broke ruth's record, you gonna tell me maris was a better player?



nice!!! true statement.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

maker4life said:


> How many times did Hershel rush for over two thousand yards...oh yeah NEVER .



but he still had more yards overall.....bummer...


----------



## Roberson (Jul 13, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> roger maris broke ruth's record, you gonna tell me maris was a better player?



Usually, when you break someone's record, it means you are BETTER than the person whose record you broke........


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Open your eyes fella......... Tebow broke the record in 4 years, Herschel only had 3. If Herschel had played all four years it would not even be close........... Man those FACTS seem to always get in the way .......



i dont see how so many people can just flock to tebow cuz he broke that record. most of his touchdowns were from inside of 3 yards. my gosh my granny could have run it in behind those big guys. herschel was a monster....whichever herschel you wanna pick.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Usually, when you break someone's record, it means you are BETTER than the person whose record you broke........



if you knock down down 10 buildings by hand and set the record and i come along and knock down 11 with a bulldozer....you think i'm better? herschel earned his touchdowns. they called tebow's number everytime they got to the 1 yard line and let him fall over for a chance to get enough touchdowns to beat herschel. man i wish herschel would have stayed one more year and put everyone away for good.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 13, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Open your eyes fella......... Tebow broke the record in 4 years, Herschel only had 3. If Herschel had played all four years it would not even be close........... Man those FACTS seem to always get in the way .......



No, the FACT is that Tim Tebow BROKE Herschel's rushing record, and Tebow wasn't even a running back........


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Usually, when you break someone's record, it means you are BETTER than the person whose record you broke........



but not with roger maris, nor tebow.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> No, the FACT is that Tim Tebow BROKE Herschel's rushing record, and Tebow wasn't even a running back........



the fact is that EVERYONE knew that herschel was going to get the ball and he still held the record, while tebow was surrounded by playmakers and was able to do much of what he accomplished, because of the talent around him.  florida had many playmakers, which made it that much more difficult to game plan against them.  stop one and get beat by another.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 13, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> No, the FACT is that Tim Tebow BROKE Herschel's rushing record, and Tebow wasn't even a running back........



Yes he did..... in 3 years and you know just as well as EVERYONE else Tebow was used as a extra running back/full back. That is what seperated him from other players, if he didn't have that portion of his game he wouldn't even been a hint in any Heisman or records discussions.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 13, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> if you knock down down 10 buildings by hand and set the record and i come along and knock down 11 with a bulldozer....you think i'm better? herschel earned his touchdowns. they called tebow's number everytime they got to the 1 yard line and let him fall over for a chance to get enough touchdowns to beat herschel. man i wish herschel would have stayed one more year and put everyone away for good.



Exactly...........


----------



## Roberson (Jul 13, 2010)

It's funny how this has become a Walker/Tebow debate.........I think it is safe to say that both of them are the best, which should make Florida and Georgia proud to have produced the two best players of all time. Both guys are good, positive role models and the best at what they did.


----------



## DDD (Jul 13, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Pro careers don't matter to this converation at all.



I hate to throw mud on your conversation Sheriff's badge, but it does matter for someone like Hines Ward.

The guy did not get the attention of Walker, Jackson or Tebo, due to not playing on national championship team or national contender type team.

I only point to his pro career to simply point then to his college stats and skills.

As any rookie conversation officer, you make mistakes and I can acknowledge that.  I realize that you are a college football connoisseur (In your own mind of course) and would quickly think I have no clue what I am talking about.  

I am not hurt or bothered by your short sightedness, but I respect your opinion as a conversation officer. 

Carry on.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> It's funny how this has become a Walker/Tebow debate.........I think it is safe to say that both of them are the best, which should make Florida and Georgia proud to have produced the two best players of all time. Both guys are good, positive role models and the best at what they did.



very good way to look at it....i hate to admit it but i loved watchin florida play when he was there.he's still not as good as herschel but it does make you proud to know they both came from the SEC along with Bo and alot of other great players. No other conference compares and we just play better football. i mean how many national championships have been SEC in the last 5 to 10 years...including basketball, baseball, gymnastics, tennis, everything??


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

DDD said:


> I hate to throw mud on your conversation Sheriff's badge, but it does matter for someone like Hines Ward.
> 
> The guy did not get the attention of Walker, Jackson or Tebo, due to not playing on national championship team or national contender type team.
> 
> ...



still doesn't matter.  he might have been the mvp of the team, in college, but not even close to being one of the best ever.


----------



## country boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Tebow


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> very good way to look at it....i hate to admit it but i loved watchin florida play when he was there.he's still not as good as herschel but it does make you proud to know the y both came from the SEC along with Bo and alot of other great players. No other conference compares and we just play better football. i mean how many national championships have been SEC in the last 5 to 10 years...including basketball, baseball, gymnastics, tennis, everything??




let's leave that garbage out of the conversation, or jockeyboy is gonna enter the scene, talking up the mighty pac 10.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> let's leave that garbage out of the conversation, or jockeyboy is gonna enter the scene, talking up the mighty pac 10.



it's not garbage but ok officer.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 13, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> It's funny how this has become a Walker/Tebow debate.........I think it is safe to say that both of them are the best, which should make Florida and Georgia proud to have produced the two best players of all time. Both guys are good, positive role models and the best at what they did.




And a Great article yesterday on the alltime best @ AU & some would say (me) in college BO, a great representitive of his sports!
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/baseball/allstar/2010-07-11-bo-jackson-all-star-game-bo-knows_N.htm


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> it's not garbage but ok officer.



believe me, i was doing everyone a favor with that comment.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 13, 2010)

DDD said:


> I hate to throw mud on your conversation Sheriff's badge, but it does matter for someone like Hines Ward.
> 
> The guy did not get the attention of Walker, Jackson or Tebo, due to not playing on national championship team or national contender type team.
> 
> ...




LoL   Man DDD you really took my post seriously, of course as a college football connoisseur and conversation officer I should be taken seriously.   

All I'm sayin is if you open up pro talent, then Brett Favre is the greatest college quaterback ever or maybe Tom Brady, just because they barely showcased their talents in the NCAA (due to being backups or on Conf USA teams) doesnt prove anything to how good they could have been.  As for Hines Ward thats a stretch...even if you include his NFL talent.

Btw sir, when is the snow coming?


----------



## DDD (Jul 13, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> still doesn't matter.  he might have been the mvp of the team, in college, but not even close to being one of the best ever.



It's my opinion Rex, not yours.  I didn't say he was the best, I said he was one of the best, I listed the ones I thought were.

I love how you guys are experts in your own minds.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 13, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> but he still had more yards overall.....bummer...





Sanders only played one year ! Bummer .


----------



## Roberson (Jul 13, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> very good way to look at it....i hate to admit it but i loved watchin florida play when he was there.he's still not as good as herschel but it does make you proud to know they both came from the SEC along with Bo and alot of other great players. No other conference compares and we just play better football. i mean how many national championships have been SEC in the last 5 to 10 years...including basketball, baseball, gymnastics, tennis, everything??



U got that right. The SEC rules college football. That's one thing most of us can agree on......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 13, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> you got any stats to show that? or just your guess........
> 
> I'm not saying he's the best ever but I saw him run many a TD from further than 3 yards. I think the record setting run against UGA was from around the 15 or so if i remember correctly. Remember that run when he juked Curan out of his shoes when they were 1 on 1 in the middle of the field...



I don't want to jump on the Tebow bandwagon here, but just because they moved the ball 10 times for 7 yards and scored or 1 time for 70 yards and scored doesnt matter to me.  Dude's offense moved the ball all day long and he touched it the most.  He opened up his own passing game by running it and threw it/ran it in a majority of the time.


----------



## DDD (Jul 13, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL   Man DDD you really took my post seriously, of course as a college football connoisseur and conversation officer I should be taken seriously.
> 
> All I'm sayin is if you open up pro talent, then Brett Favre is the greatest college quaterback ever or maybe Tom Brady, just because they barely showcased their talents in the NCAA (due to being backups or on Conf USA teams) doesnt prove anything to how good they could have been.  As for Hines Ward thats a stretch...even if you include his NFL talent.
> 
> Btw sir, when is the snow coming?



I would say January, but then someone could argue late December or February...

But I am NOT an expert... just an opionator.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> you got any stats to show that? or just your guess........
> 
> I'm not saying he's the best ever but I saw him run many a TD from further than 3 yards. I think the record setting run against UGA was from around the 15 or so if i remember correctly. Remember that run when he juked Curan out of his shoes when they were 1 on 1 in the middle of the field...



pulled from another forum (uf poster) as of 10/29-

In 2006, as a backup, Tebow had 5 TD's from inside the 5, and 3 from the 5 or outside it of 16, 12, and 20 yards. 

In 2007, his first year as a starter, Tebow had 13 TD's from inside the 5, and 10 from the 5 or outside it of 16, 7, 5, 9, 6, 9, 5, 5, 23, and 5 yards.

In 2008, Tebow had 9 TD's from inside the 5, and 3 from the 5 or outside it of 8, 26, and 8 yards.

So far in 2009, Tebow has 5 TD's from inside the 5, and 1 from 26 yards out.

Totals: Inside the 5 - 32 From the 5 Out - 17 

Percentage - 65%, not even remotely close to 90%


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

DDD said:


> It's my opinion Rex, not yours.  I didn't say he was the best, I said he was one of the best, I listed the ones I thought were.
> 
> I love how you guys are experts in your own minds.



well, i've never heard any other "expert" mention hines ward as one of the greatest college players every.  i'm a huge dawgs fan, but i certainly don't agree with your opinion, which i agree  is yours and only yours.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> pretty much what i figured Rex, thanks for the stats.....just another anti-tebower throwing out comments he wasn't real sure of.



you got a problem with anti-tebower's?


----------



## Grand Slam (Jul 13, 2010)

I was born the tale end of '76 so I don't remember Hershel. I barely remember Bo. I had country cable so that may be why. Anyway, the best team I've ever seen by far was the '95 Huskers. Tommy Frazier and Reggie Bush are the most impressive individual talents I've seen. Calvin Johnson probably could have been in the discussion if he had a team/qb worth a crap or if he just had Lil Joe throwing it to him.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

32 td's inside the 5 sounds about right to what i was sayin. normal teams when they get inside the five hand the ball to a real running back to finish it out. not the quarterback with the other 10 guys crowding the line so he can fall a few yards. he only had 3 outside of the 10 yard line. ok we're close so lets let tebow run it till he  gets in so he can have a record when he graduates even tho it took him an extra year....and he's the only one that touches the ball once we get in the redzone. i'm not an anti-tebower at all i like the guy. they just made it too easy for him to break a record that he didnt deserve. i'd say my accusations were pretty close that 93% of his rushing touchdowns were less than 10 yards...with 65% bein inside the 5.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 13, 2010)

As much as I liked Bo Jackson, I'm going with #34 Herschel Walker as the greatest college player of all time.

As for team, Charlie Ward and FSU.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 13, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> 32 td's inside the 5 sounds about right to what i was sayin. normal teams when they get inside the five hand the ball to a real running back to finish it out. not the quarterback with the other 10 guys crowding the line so he can fall a few yards. he only had 3 outside of the 10 yard line. ok we're close so lets let tebow run it till he  gets in so he can have a record when he graduates even tho it took him an extra year....and he's the only one that touches the ball once we get in the redzone. i'm not an anti-tebower at all i like the guy. they just made it too easy for him to break a record that he didnt deserve. i'd say my accusations were pretty close that 93% of his rushing touchdowns were less than 10 yards...with 65% bein inside the 5.



Let me ask you this, and once again, I don't really care for Tebow, but...  

-How many times did Florida get stopped when Tebow had the ball inside the 5?  I don't have the number, but to me or anyone else watching him, not much so why would you give it to anyone else?

-Who was the quaterback who led them all the way down the field to the 5?  Tebow

- How many times did he touch the ball during the drive?  -Every Play

I don't care if he rushed in from the 5, threw it from the 5, rushed in from his own 5, a score is a score and he did a lot of scoring.  What would be ridiculous would be if a RB only came in when the ball was on the opponents 5 or less and scored every touchdown for his team but averaged 30 yards a game and broke every TD record.  Calling that guy the greatest OVERALL player would be ridiculous.  Tebow ran the entire offense and had a hand in every offensive play.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 13, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> 32 td's inside the 5 sounds about right to what i was sayin. normal teams when they get inside the five hand the ball to a real running back to finish it out. not the quarterback with the other 10 guys crowding the line so he can fall a few yards. he only had 3 outside of the 10 yard line. ok we're close so lets let tebow run it till he  gets in so he can have a record when he graduates even tho it took him an extra year....and he's the only one that touches the ball once we get in the redzone. i'm not an anti-tebower at all i like the guy. they just made it too easy for him to break a record that he didnt deserve. i'd say my accusations were pretty close that 93% of his rushing touchdowns were less than 10 yards...with 65% bein inside the 5.



You do realize Hershel holds the record for most rushing attempts per season , per game and for his career at UGA . Three yards and a cloud of dust .


----------



## redlevel (Jul 13, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> tebow was the best player at his position ever...no doubt...




That's just laughable.

Tebow wouldn't rate in the top 25 all time quarterbacks.  I can think of two from one family who were much better college quarterbacks.


----------



## chadair (Jul 13, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> .if eric crouch had played in tebow's spot at florida he would have done the same stuff. tebow is a product of the system florida runs. any big mobile quarterback could have done it. it took a man like herschel to run the ball every down in the old SEC and go to three sugar bowls in a row.


Eric Crouch is not BIG. U said a big qb, Jamarcus Russel comes to mind as a big qb. do u honestly believe that Russel would have the same stats has Tebow



242outdoors said:


> still not as good as herschel....which is why the first time espn did the top 100 football player thing they picked herschel....and not barry sanders. holiday bowl?? who cares about the holiday bowl....i wouldnt watch it if my team was in it.


in your lifetime, how many holiday bowls (or something as meaningless as that bowl) has UGA been too??? I guess u dont get a chance to see many BCS bowl games that the dogs have played in



242outdoors said:


> i dont see how so many people can just flock to tebow cuz he broke that record. most of his touchdowns were from inside of 3 yards. my gosh my granny could have run it in behind those big guys. herschel was a monster....whichever herschel you wanna pick.



I guess Walker didnt have an offensive line???



rex upshaw said:


> pulled from another forum (uf poster) as of 10/29-
> 
> In 2006, as a backup, Tebow had 5 TD's from inside the 5, and 3 from the 5 or outside it of 16, 12, and 20 yards.
> 
> ...


how many from inside the 3?? that seems to be what the youngster is focused on.





Nitram4891 said:


> Let me ask you this, and once again, I don't really care for Tebow, but...
> 
> -How many times did Florida get stopped when Tebow had the ball inside the 5?  I don't have the number, but to me or anyone else watching him, not much so why would you give it to anyone else?
> 
> ...



good post



maker4life said:


> You do realize Hershel holds the record for most rushing attempts per season , per game and for his career at UGA . Three yards and a cloud of dust .



I would be amazed if he is old enough to have ever seen Hershel carry the ball.


To me it is hard too compare a player from decades ago to now a day players. the off season work outs these guys do now blows anything away the older guys did. The older guys generally played all 3 sports, a lot (not all) these guys now focus on just 1 sport.

 Everyone knew Hershel was goin to get the ball, no question, but with todays game with the passing bein as much if not more then the runnin, Hershel would not touch is own record that he set way back when. Heck, even Notre dame was a good team back then

Hershel was a stud in the late 70's and 80's. I remember watchin him in the highschool all star game, and I seen him run track, he was all every one was and is sayin about him, but he did not face the talent that we see in the sec today. Hershel out ran everyone, todays game, all the athletes are fast.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 13, 2010)

chadair said:


> I would be amazed if he is old enough to have ever seen Hershel carry the ball.
> 
> 
> To me it is hard too compare a player from decades ago to now a day players. the off season work outs these guys do now blows anything away the older guys did. The older guys generally played all 3 sports, a lot (not all) these guys now focus on just 1 sport.
> ...



I looked , he's not .


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 13, 2010)

*Go dawgs!*

I can ONLY speak of what I've seen in my life time.

Best Team Of All Time = Nebraska (1995 Team). A great offense scoring 50-plus points per game -- with a great defense. A pretty tough schedule, including four Top 10 teams, which the Cornhuskers beat by no fewer than 23 points. 

I remember that bruising running attack of Ahman Green and Lawrence Phillips running all over people. Can't forget QB Tommie Frazier. That joker would run over your behind too! This was a very physical team! 

My fondest memory of that 1995 Nebraska team was that beautiful smack-down of Florida 62-24 in the Fiesta Bowl! This was Nebraska's second straight national championship!

More info here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1995_Nebraska_Cornhuskers_football_team

Best Player Of All Time = Herschel Walker. I've seen a lot of good players in my years of following college football, but I can only think of a few "great" ones. I know you wouldn't expect anything less coming from a Dawg fan, but to me I have to say Herschel Walker. This joker played his position like no one I have ever seen. This guy would literally run your behind over if you got in his way. He was fast as a jet, too!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KyKLeXP2XOU&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KyKLeXP2XOU&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## coggins (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not lookin to get into any arguments here but, there are a few folks that might disagree that Hershel just outran everyone.  Just ask Billy Bates.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 13, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> 1978 Crimson Tide,...put twelve in the pros, half became all-pro.
> with All due respect to Herschel, Bo was better.



For sure the 1978 Tide!!  I like the 2009 Tide pretty well too!

I could not agree more!!  I get blasted all the time by friends and family because I am the biggest bama fan out there and I will tell anybody that Bo Jackson is the best!
That dude could play anything!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jul 13, 2010)

Miami hurricanes- pick one
herschel-


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> But how in the world could he NOT deserve a record? Did he ever do anything illegally??



gatorb, i think what he was trying to say (but i could be wrong), is not that he didn't deserve it, but that it doesn't make him the best.  it has a lot to do with circumstance and having a strong supporting cast.  it's similar to emmit breaking walter payton's record.  yes, emmit deserves the record, because he broke it, but that doesn't make him best.  he played longer, played with a better o-line and arguably a better fb.


----------



## boothy (Jul 13, 2010)

Canes


Bo Jackson


----------



## boothy (Jul 13, 2010)

Canes


Bo Jackson


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 13, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> How many times did he touch the ball during the drive?  -Every Play
> 
> Tebow ran the entire offense and had a hand in every offensive play.



Erroneous.....

They had plenty of direct snap plays...


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 13, 2010)

Best team 1999 Seminoles, wire to wire #1 undefeated national champs.

and the best player of ALL TIME is..and you all know it's TRUE!
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/armmKMwfUtk&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/armmKMwfUtk&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ribber (Jul 13, 2010)

1995 nebraska, no question. the 97 nebraska team was awesome too. remember the beating they put on peyton and tenn. who was favored. best player,Herschel with tebow in 2nd.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 13, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Erroneous.....
> 
> They had plenty of direct snap plays...



Man you're always after me...  I don't really care anyway, I don't like Tebow but he did run that team on and off the field and he took care of yall dawgs which is all I ask.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

maker4life said:


> I looked , he's not .



so because i wasn't alive to watch herschel play doesn't give me reason to say he was the greatest? i saw the film just like i watched the film on tebow. tape doesn't lie. yes herschel holds records for most carries and all that but he wasn't the only one that rushed inside the 10. It's just a funny argument because tebow scored more touchdowns than herschel with an extra year under his belt....PLUS TEBOW PLAYED MORE GAMES PER YEAR AND THEY DIDNT EVEN COUNT HERSCHEL'S BOWL GAME TOUCHDOWNS. uga may not go to as many bcs games and thats disappointing. Herschel was a better college football player than anyone else. no argument.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 14, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> so because i wasn't alive to watch herschel play doesn't give me reason to say he was the greatest? i saw the film just like i watched the film on tebow. tape doesn't lie. yes herschel holds records for most carries and all that but he wasn't the only one that rushed inside the 10. It's just a funny argument because tebow scored more touchdowns than herschel with an extra year under his belt....PLUS TEBOW PLAYED MORE GAMES PER YEAR AND THEY DIDNT EVEN COUNT HERSCHEL'S BOWL GAME TOUCHDOWNS. uga may not go to as many bcs games and thats disappointing. Herschel was a better college football player than anyone else. no argument.



I keep hearing this, tebow played a extra year stuff.

Lets not count years or number of games.  Lets look at it at a different angle.

Herschel career rushing attempts........994
Tebow  career rushing attempst..........692

So Tebow has MORE RUSHING TOUCHDOWNS in FAR less attempts than Walker.  Wonder how many MORE TD's,,,,,excuse me,,,, rushing TD's,,,Tebow would have if he had 300+ more attempts.

Herschel had a very good oline.  And that FullBack leading his way back in the day wasn't to shabby either.

IMO,,,,,,,,,IF Barry Sanders played and Started for at least three years he would have been the Greatest college Running back ever.

But as it stands im gonna say 

Best team,,,,,,,, 95 Huskers
Best Player,,,,,,, Tebow(of course)


----------



## polkhunt (Jul 14, 2010)

I would say one of Jimmy Johnson's Miami teams was the best team. The best player would be Hershel or Tebow.  I would say that Bo was the greatest athlete I have ever seen period.


----------



## chadair (Jul 14, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> so because i wasn't alive to watch herschel play doesn't give me reason to say he was the greatest? i saw the film just like i watched the film on tebow. tape doesn't lie. yes herschel holds records for most carries and all that but he wasn't the only one that rushed inside the 10. It's just a funny argument because tebow scored more touchdowns than herschel with an extra year under his belt....PLUS TEBOW PLAYED MORE GAMES PER YEAR AND THEY DIDNT EVEN COUNT HERSCHEL'S BOWL GAME TOUCHDOWNS. uga may not go to as many bcs games and thats disappointing. Herschel was a better college football player than anyone else. no argument.




exactly where was this film??? how many game films did u actually watch? did you see the film against Penn State??? 

since you are so up on the 1980 dogs, who else carried the ball inside the 10 yd line??
I heard that Knute Rockne and the 4 horseman were great college players, but because I have never seen them play (other then some HIGHLIGHT reels) so I really cant say if the should b mentioned.


----------



## slightly grayling (Jul 14, 2010)

Those would be my three too......a fourth is Deon Sanders, geez that guy could move and could play most anywhere on either side of the ball.  

QUOTE=bkl021475;5108161]2001 Miami Hurricanes
 Herschel Walker, Bo Jackson, Tim Tebow, can't decide[/QUOTE]


----------



## CFGD (Jul 19, 2010)

barry sanders...(best in the pros also)
Notre Dame....most succesfull and tradition is un-rivaled

GO IRISH!!


----------



## biggabuck (Jul 19, 2010)

1980 Dawgs. 
 Hines Ward. Played 3 different positions in the same season!! Or Mr. Walker


----------



## drhunter1 (Jul 20, 2010)

biggabuck said:


> 1980 Dawgs.
> Hines Ward. Played 3 different positions in the same season!! Or Mr. Walker




I thought you were a Gator fan. Your last avatar seemed to say that anyway.


----------



## biggabuck (Jul 20, 2010)

Man thats just wrong!! I had to pay a bet and here i thought you were my friend .


----------



## drhunter1 (Jul 21, 2010)

biggabuck said:


> Man thats just wrong!! I had to pay a bet and here i thought you were my friend .


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 21, 2010)

Best player in their time Red Grange
he is most remembered for his 4 touchdowns(95, 67, 56, 44 yards) in the first quarter against Michigan in 1924. He played only 20 games in college but had 31 touchdowns and 3,362 yards. 


Best player of all time  Herschel walker

I think the answers of tebow and jackson are humorous...take a look at this list and some you have forgotten. 

http://www.americasbestonline.com/cfootball100.htm

Best team of all time Nebraska 1971
The team averaged more than 39 points a game on offense, and surrendered only 8.2 points a game. Led by kick and punt returner Johnny Rodgers (who won the 1972 Heisman), the top-ranked Cornhuskers defeated No. 2 Oklahoma 35-31 on Thanksgiving Day, in what some have called the "Game of the Century." They rounded out their 13-0 season with a 38-6 drubbing of Alabama in the Orange Bowl.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 21, 2010)

1980 Bulldog Team will always be #1 in my heart.  Those guys had zero quit in them.

There really is no contest on #1 college player ever.  Herschel Walker wins hands that one hands down.  

I have seen Herschel, Bo and Tim play live.  Bo Jackson and Tim Tebow were great players, but neither had the impact upon the game that Herschel did.  In Herschel's first game at Neyland Stadium, he came out when it looked like Georgia just could not stack up with Tennessee and in one play turned the whole momentum of the game around 360 degrees.  After that one run, Georgia dominated Tennessee for the rest of the game.

Herschel could outrun Bo.  Bo didn't have near the open field running ability of Herschel.  For a big guy, Herschel had the ability to run around you or through you.  It didn't matter to him.  Bo tried to run around and stiff arm.

Tebow was a great leader, but he was not the greatest athlete at his position.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jul 21, 2010)

You could argue about this till cows come home, but there was a guy named Griffin who won 2 Heismans got to figure he was pretty good. I like defense so Suh is my choice.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 21, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> 1980 Bulldog Team will always be #1 in my heart.  Those guys had zero quit in them.
> 
> There really is no contest on #1 college player ever.  Herschel Walker wins hands that one hands down.
> 
> ...



...I believe you meant..."180 degrees" 

I said earlier that my vote for best that I ever saw would be Bo...The best I've ever read about would be Jim thorpe, my grandfather was the sports editor for the Miami daily news and Atlanta Journal many moons ago, he often talked of Thorpe.

Don't kid your self, Walker may have been faster in a straight line, but he had no where near the lateral moves and outside speed as Bo.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 21, 2010)

Best of _all time_ ?

Not a Tide fan, but if you lumped it all together, then a true college football fan would have to say Alabama. Anytime someone mentions college football, then Alabama would be at the front of the conversation.
Steely Dan said it in a song:
"they got a name for the winners in the world. [...]...they call Alabama the Crimson Tide.."

Player; Herschel Walker. Nuff said.


----------



## bmason300 (Jul 22, 2010)

87 Canes & 01 Canes

Herschel Walker


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 22, 2010)

ramfreak said:


> Notre Dame....most succesfull and tradition is un-rivaled
> 
> GO IRISH!!




un-rivaled from 1938-1988...  Since then...  They are about as relevant as Temple and Kansas State....


Glad to see the golden homers scheduled a beatdown at soldier field 10/6/2012.   Should be fun.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jul 23, 2010)

*Archie Griffin*

Griffin played for the Ohio State University Buckeyes from 1972-75. Among Ohio State University college football fans, Griffin holds a status akin to a living folk hero. Former Ohio State head coach Woody Hayes said of Griffin, "He's a better young man than he is a football player, and he's the best football player I've ever seen."[3]

In 1972 Griffin was a T-formation halfback, and from 1973 through 1975 he was the team's I-formation tailback. He led the Buckeyes in rushing as a freshman with 867 yards, but his numbers exploded the following year with the team's conversion to the I-formation. He rushed for 1,428 yards in the regular season as a sophomore, 1,620 as a junior, 1,357 as a senior. Griffin is the only back to lead the Big Ten Conference in rushing for three straight years. Overall, Griffin rushed for 5,589 yards on 924 carries in his four seasons with the Buckeyes (1972-1975), then an NCAA record. He had 6,559 all-purpose yards and scored 26 touchdowns. In their four seasons with Griffin as their starting running back, the Buckeyes posted a record of 40-5-1.[4] Griffin is one of only two players in collegiate football history to start four Rose Bowl games, the other being Brian Cushing.

Griffin introduced himself to Ohio State fans in his second game as a freshman by setting a school single-game rushing record of 239 yards in the second game of the 1972 season, against North Carolina, breaking a team record that had stood for 27 seasons. Coincidentally, his only carry in his first game had resulted in a fumble. He broke his own record as a sophomore with 246 rushing yards in a game against the Iowa Hawkeyes. Over his four-year collegiate career, Griffin rushed for at least 100 yards in 34 games, including an NCAA record 31 consecutive games.

[edit] Career rushing statistics
Year Att Yds Avg TD 
1972 159 867 5.5 3 
1973 247 1,577 6.4 7 
1974 256 1,695 6.6 12 
1975 262 1,450 5.5 4 

[edit] Honors
Griffin finished fifth in the Heisman vote in his sophomore year and won the award as a junior and senior. In addition to his two Heisman Trophies, Griffin won many other College Awards. He is one of two players to win The Big 10 Most Valuable Player Award twice (1973-1974). United Press International named him Player of the Year twice (1974-1975), the Walter Camp Foundation named him top player twice (1974-1975), he won the Maxwell Award (1975), and Sporting News named him Man of the Year (1975). Griffin is also one of two players in NCAA history to start in four Rose Bowl games in a single career.

The College Football Hall of Fame enshrined Griffin in 1986. Ohio State enshrined him their own Varsity O Hall of Fame in 1981 and officially retired his number, #45, in 1999. He was inducted into the Rose Bowl Hall of Fame in 1990. In 2007, he was ranked #21 on ESPN's Top 25 Players In College Football History list. 
Also, 1st team All-American '73, '74 and '75. Led Ohio State to 4 consecutive Big Ten titles.


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg (Jul 24, 2010)

1980 Georgia Bulldogs
Herschel Walker


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh.....by the way. Herschel could have juked and been versital if need be. Fact is he didn't have to. He would just plow over you. Ask Bill Bates of Tennessee.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8Nc2XsimM90

My God a freshman!


----------

